# 3 Degrees of Separation.  -->Image Game<--



## Bitter Jeweler

The game: Post a photo that has three degrees of separation from the last one posted.

Rules: Your photo must be separated from the previous by three degrees. Not two, not four, THREE.
You must list the degrees starting with the thing in the previous image, the transition, and finally, the thing in your image. As an example, the last image shows eggs, you post a birthday girl/boy, and exclaim: eggs/cake/birthday!

*If someone beats you to the punch, and posts before you, DELETE YOUR POST!
*

Let's start off with the following image, shall we?


----------



## sleist

55/speed limit/car


----------



## thetrue

Rotanimod is a car? LOL :lmao:


----------



## Sue5606

Car/sex/baby


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

thetrue said:


> Rotanimod is a car? LOL :lmao:



Huh?
lol


----------



## sleist

thetrue said:


> Rotanimod is a car? LOL :lmao:



Damn - wasn't fast enough ....

was funny though


----------



## thetrue

Rotanimod said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotanimod is a car? LOL :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> lol
Click to expand...

I think sleist had a minor copy/paste fail, that's all.


----------



## sleist

Yes.  My clipboard had his name from quoting him earlier.
I can't get away with anything around here ...




child/learning/school


----------



## Bend The Light

School/Teacher/Me




7-1-2013 Me PP by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

me/snowbear/collection




DSC_3893 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Collection/many of/one






[/url] _MG_3189 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Not as easy as I thought it would be...

One / Two / Three !


----------



## sm4him

Three/Numbers/Letters




patience_sm4him by sm4him, on Flickr

EDIT: Already ninja'd on my very first attempt. 
Still works, though...I just changed the first "degree" from one to three.

And yes, this is gonna be hard for my slow little pea-sized brain. :lmao:


----------



## Bend The Light

Letters/Notes/Guitar!




5-1-2013 Guitar by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Guitar/Music/Songbird




12082012_0222editweb by sm4him, on Flickr

EDIT: Dang you, Bitter!!! I need to be WORKING, not playing!! :lmao:


----------



## snowbear

songbird/tree/leaves




cmw3_d40_DSC_4370-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Leaves, branches, Stump !


----------



## smithdan

stump firewood fire


----------



## kundalini

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *If someone beats you to the punch, and posts before you, DELETE YOUR POST!*


Just a suggestion.  To help alleviate having to delete your post because someone beat you to the punch, how about placing a reserved spot for you to have time to make your selection.  So you would reply to the previous image with something like......

*RESERVED
HOLD MY SPOT
BACK OFF BUD... I GOT THIS ONE.

*You would get no more than 3-5 minutes to actually post your image and the resultant 3 degree descriptor.  All posts are time stamped so if you loose your spot, you're too friggin' slow.

Again, just a suggestion.

Carry on.


----------



## Bend The Light

Fire/Engine/Car




triumph by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

car/street/traffic




cmw3_d40_3979 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Traffic/Jam/Fruit




Lemon and Lemonade by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Bend The Light said:


> Traffic/Jam/Fruit
> 
> 
> Lemon and Lemonade by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr



Very well played!


----------



## Demers18

Let me know if this one is a little too far...

Fruit/seeds/squirrel (eats the seeds)






[/url] You looking at me (1 of 1) by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tuffythepug

Squirrel / Nuts / Berries


----------



## laynea24

Berries/Cream/Coffee






(iPhone photo)


----------



## Bend The Light

Coffee/Milk/Suckling




1-3-2012 Piglets and Mother by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Lets try to work through this one:
suckling/pigs/BACON!!!




cmw3_d40_DSC_4571-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Bacon/Eggs/Mushrooms




A group of Mushrooms by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Mushrooms/humidity/water







[/url] Louise Rain Falls by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## spd

Water/steam/the age of...




AB663 Sharon Lee cab by SPD speedscene photography and design, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Age/Birthday/Cake


----------



## snowbear

cake/dessert/ice cream




cmw3_d40_mr_whippy by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Ice cream/milk/cows


----------



## Josh66

cow/slaughterhouse/dinner




2012070704 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

dinner/mealtime/utensils




home7of10_1839 by sm4him, on Flickr

Well, they ARE forks, even though they don't exactly look...uh..."forkish"...


----------



## Demers18

Utensils/metal/boats







[/url] Outmatched by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## snowbear

Boats/water/tides


----------



## flow

Tide - Ocean - Waves


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Waves/sea/seagull


----------



## Bend The Light

Seagull/Scarborough/Cockles




29-12-2012 Mick Grimes by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66

What is a 'cockle'?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Google it.


----------



## flow

cockle - shell - turtle


----------



## EIngerson

Turtle/Shell/Hard-back


Motor T-11 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

O|||||||O said:


> What is a 'cockle'?



Yeah, Google "Molly Malone"


----------



## sm4him

Hard-back/vehicle/tire




newtires_0002 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Tire / Rubber / Ball


----------



## Forkie

Ball/Beach Ball/Beach




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Beach /Beachfront /  Beachfront Homes ?


----------



## LaFoto

Beach front homes/colours/LEGO




0252_15-June_MallOfAmerica,Minneapolis von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

.......too late


----------



## KenC

LEGO/EGG-O/coffee


----------



## Steve5D

KenC said:


> LEGO/EGG-O/coffee




Coffee: Coffee mug, mug shot, prison:


----------



## Bend The Light

Prison/prisoner/hitler




Hitler in Prison by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Hitler/Germany/German parliament building




117_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tee

German parliament building/Government/ Rhode Island State Capitol


----------



## 480sparky

Rhode Island State Capitol,

State Capitol Buildings

Iowa State Capitol.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Legislature/judiciary/courtroom


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

480sparky said:


> Rhode Island State Capitol,
> 
> State Capitol Buildings
> 
> Iowa State Capitol.



That's only two degrees of seperation, no matter how many words you try to put in between.


----------



## 480sparky

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhode Island State Capitol,
> 
> State Capitol Buildings
> 
> Iowa State Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only two degrees of seperation, no matter how many words you try to put in between.
Click to expand...



So sue me.

That's three words.


----------



## sm4him

courtroom/bench/wood




DSC_0114editcropweb by sm4him, on Flickr

That might be a bit of a stretch, but it's what I thought of.


----------



## flow

wood - tree - forest


----------



## 480sparky

Forest

Floor

Plants


----------



## Tuffythepug

Plants / Garden / Vegetables


----------



## sm4him

vegetables/healthy/water




waterdrop_0647 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Demers18

Water/condensation/snow






[/url] Alone by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 480sparky

Snow

Spring Thaw

Raging River


----------



## KenC

raging river/slow river/little trickle


----------



## 480sparky

Little trickles.

collect into small ponds

for geese.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Canada goose -->  Canada --> Canadian Rockies


----------



## LaFoto

Rockies - Mountain Range - Geological Structures




0355_Madeira_CaboDeSaoLorenco von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Forkie

"Geological Structures" is a broad subject if ever I heard one, but I'll go with it!

Geological Structures/Stone/Building




Roehampton House by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

building/blocks/Baby Bump




babe by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Baby bump/Kids/Family




DSC_0534edit b&amp;w by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Family

Christmas Gathering

PRESENTS!!!!!!


----------



## Demers18

Presents/Christmas tree//Santa







[/url] _MG_2342.jpg by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KenC

Santa/breaking & entering/dark alley


----------



## Demers18

KenC said:
			
		

> Santa/breaking & entering/dark alley



Nice!


----------



## KenC

Thanks Lee!

Since no one else will play,

dark alley/main street/sidewalk sale


----------



## Demers18

Sale/store/advertising







[/url] _MG_1015-3 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KenC

advertising/signs/remains of signs


----------



## Demers18

Remains of signs/ end of life/ tombstone







[/url] Doll-Cross by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## KenC

tombstone/resting place/chair


----------



## FireMedic772

Sorry if I screw this up

Chair/preside/intervention




Day and Night


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Intervention/urine samples/stool samples


----------



## FireMedic772

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Intervention/urine samples/stool samples



That made me laugh quite a bit


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Success!!!


----------



## sleist

Stool/Manure/Butterfly (on manure)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Butterfly/Cocoon/Prison Cell


----------



## Demers18

Prison cell/laws/no parking








[/url] _MG_1030 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

No Parking/Speed Trap/Fitty-five


----------



## 480sparky

Fifty five (mm)

Caliber

Shooting


----------



## FireMedic772

Shooting/fire/rescue




Patiently Waiting


----------



## 480sparky

Rescue (noun)

Live-saving (verb)

Rapelling






(Yes, that's yours truly!)


----------



## FireMedic772

Rapelling/descending/deep dreams




Dog


----------



## Bend The Light

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Intervention/urine samples/stool samples



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Bend The Light

Dreams/Fantasy/Sexy Lady




6-1-2013 Kathryn 10 by CTS.Studio1, on Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Stockings --> fishnet --> fish


----------



## 480sparky

Tuffythepug said:


> Prison cell / Crime / Theft



What's that got to do with a fish?


----------



## Tuffythepug

I came in late because I was on the previous page by mistake.   you posted before I could delete.  so just ignore instead.


----------



## FireMedic772

Tuffythepug said:


> Prison cell / Crime / Theft



Missed it by that much. Swiper gets swiped lol


----------



## Tuffythepug

How bout this....

Fish / Fishing  / Worms


----------



## FireMedic772

I like it


----------



## LaFoto

Worms - hook - getting "hooked"


----------



## Bend The Light

irfan.in.tx said:


> Stockings --> fishnet --> fish
> 
> View attachment 32345



Should this have started with "Sexy Lady" thus giving 4 degrees?


----------



## 480sparky

Wedding

Joining together

Iron column and post


----------



## EIngerson

Post/image/gift to myself


5D mk iii by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

gift/holidays/Christmas lights




Nov29_2012 (48)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Kazzy

Christmas Lights

Beautiful

Children

Ignore cake photo...can't delete it.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, nobody played all day yesterday?  Okay, here's one:

Children/toys/prizes




Sept15_2012 (66)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

LOL!  Some of them have their scales on backwards.  

Scales > Weight > Fat


----------



## LaFoto

Another "four degrees" - the starting word was "prizes", not "scales"...  just sayin'


----------



## Buckster

LaFoto said:


> Another "four degrees" - the starting word was "prizes", not "scales"...  just sayin'


The rules don't say it has to start with the "word" used, but with a "thing" in the image presented.

Just sayin'


----------



## LaFoto

Fat - food - restaurant




0421_Madeira_Funchal_RestaurantAMuralha von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


> LOL!  Some of them have their scales on backwards.



I'm so glad someone noticed that! That's what actually drew me to them in the first place.



Buckster said:


> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "four degrees" - the starting word was "prizes", not "scales"...  just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> The rules don't say it has to start with the "word" used, but with a "thing" in the image presented.
> 
> Just sayin'
Click to expand...


L.I.B!!!! You are exactly right. This changes EVERYthing! All along I was strictly going off the last WORD of the "degree chain" not what is in the photo.  

Unless Bitter cares to make a clarification about that, this opens up a whole new world of possibilities!


----------



## Buckster

sm4him said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Some of them have their scales on backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad someone noticed that! That's what actually drew me to them in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaFoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another "four degrees" - the starting word was "prizes", not "scales"...  just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules don't say it has to start with the "word" used, but with a "thing" in the image presented.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> L.I.B!!!! You are exactly right. This changes EVERYthing! All along I was strictly going off the last WORD of the "degree chain" not what is in the photo.
> 
> Unless Bitter cares to make a clarification about that, this opens up a whole new world of possibilities!
Click to expand...

The very first play is an image Bitter posted, not a word.  The very first player then chose the "55" that was in the picture, and played off that.  They could just as easily played off "window" or "wire" or "line" or "grid" or "building" or... well, you get the idea.  The point is, Bitter didn't say, "Start play with 55".

Just sayin'


----------



## snowbear

restaurant / meal / wine



cmw3_d40_wine_bottles by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Wine / Winery / Wine Tasting


----------



## 480sparky

So I need clarification now.

Must I play off _wine, tasting_ or_ wine tasting_?  Or is _chandelier, pen, sandals, glasses, menu, stairs, painting, bracelet_, and such 'fair game'?


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> So I need clarification now.
> 
> Must I play off _wine, tasting_ or_ wine tasting_?  Or is _chandelier, pen, sandals, glasses, menu, stairs, painting, bracelet_, and such 'fair game'?



If Buckster is correct, and after re-reading Bitter's initial post, it certainly seems that he is, then your first "degree" can be anything in the picture. Until and unless Bitter gets on to clarify, that's what I'd go with.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Hmmm...I would think it would be more, i'll use the term loosely, "challenging" to go off the last written subject, rather than picking any old thing in the image.
But, I didn't restrict it that way, so I guess anything in the image is fair game, unless you want "Da Rulz" ammended for added "challenge"?

I believe most here were playing off the last given subject of the previous post, so.....:shrug:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

480sparky said:


>












Oh wait! Sorry, wrong game. Carry on!


----------



## Tee

I thought we played off the last word of the three?


----------



## oldhippy

wine tasting, whine hearing... weeping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,weeping budda


----------



## 480sparky

Weeping

Smiling

Having Fun


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hmmm...I would think it would be more, i'll use the term loosely, "challenging" to go off the last written subject, rather than picking any old thing in the image.
> But, I didn't restrict it that way, so I guess anything in the image is fair game, unless you want "Da Rulz" ammended for added "challenge"?
> 
> I believe most here were playing off the last given subject of the previous post, so.....:shrug:



Personally, I like the challenge of playing off the last word of the previous post, so that you are starting with the same "degree item" that they ended with. It's far more challenging, and I think also lends a continuity to the game. 

Plus, otherwise it becomes Three Degrees of Visual Echo Separation and that just makes my head hurt! I already find it challenging enough to go play one and then the other. :lmao:


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sparky's photo
> 
> Bitter's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait! Sorry, wrong game. Carry on!



Can't even tell you how many times I've wanted to do that here!


----------



## sm4him

having fun/playtime activities/crayons for coloring




color2 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> having fun/playtime activities/crayons for coloring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color2 by sm4him, on Flickr



I demand I be allowed to _Like_ this twice!


----------



## Bend The Light

crayons for coloUring / ColoUr/ Spot ColoUr:




I saw a flash of red! by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## FireMedic772

Spot color / discriminate / impeach 




Impeach Obama


----------



## KenC

impeach/convict/bars


----------



## LaFoto

Bars - drinks - "Cheers!"


----------



## KenC

LaFoto said:


> Bars - drinks - "Cheers!"



I was hoping someone would do that, but now I'm thirsty and still at work.


----------



## LaFoto

Awww. Here it's 10 to 11 at night and GOOD time for a beer (or even beyond).


----------



## oldhippy

Ceers
cheer soap
Laundry


----------



## smithdan

Laundry   Clothesline   End of the line


----------



## 480sparky

End of the line

Railroad line

Rail Spike


----------



## Bend The Light

Railroad Spike/Running Spikes/Running




3-1-2013 TinyTogger does YWP 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Bend The Light said:


> Railroad Spike/Running Spikes/Running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-1-2013 TinyTogger does YWP 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




*WITH NO LENS CAP?!?!?!?!? *


----------



## KenC

480sparky said:


> *WITH NO LENS CAP?!?!?!?!?*



I know!!  I can see running with scissors, but not without a lens cap.


----------



## KenC

running/driving/tire tracks


----------



## sm4him

tire tracks/vehicles/public transit




Aug1610 (52) by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Public transit

Transits

My dad's (1954 Sears Craftsman) transit


----------



## snowbear

transit/tripod/tripod & camera




She's Got Legs by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

480sparky said:


> Bend The Light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Railroad Spike/Running Spikes/Running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-1-2013 TinyTogger does YWP 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WITH NO LENS CAP?!?!?!?!? *
Click to expand...


I know! But she did have BOTH HANDS on the camera, which is a vast improvement from it flapping about all over the place!


----------



## Bend The Light

Camera and Tripod / Photographs / Photographer




4-1-2013 Me by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## RobN185

Photographer / Model / Prop


----------



## snowbear

prop/boat/lighthouse




cmw3_d40_portland_hd_lt1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Lighthouse

Lamp

Filament


----------



## oldhippy

FILAMENT ...ELEMENT,,,FIRE,,,


,


----------



## snowbear

Fire/Hot/Peppers




cmw3_d40_peppers by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Kazzy

Peppers

Red

Strawberry


----------



## LaFoto

Strawberry - fruit - delight


----------



## KenC

delight/dismay/despair


----------



## 480sparky

Despair

[URL="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/313990-please-cheer-me-up.html#post2839345"]sm4him[/URL] (as I post this)

HDR (I got her started on it)


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> Despair
> 
> sm4him (as I post this)
> 
> HDR (I got her started on it)



  :hug::  And you just helped improve my mood!


----------



## KenC

HDR/MDR/LDR


----------



## snowbear

LDR / letters / initials



cmw3_d40_DSC_0072 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

initials/words/writing instrument




offspring_sm4him by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

writing instrument/writing surface/paper


----------



## 480sparky

Paper

Rock

Scissors


----------



## sm4him

scissors/office items/file drawers




work2of10_1665 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Redeyejedi

file drawers, metalic, coin



Rev50mmTestA_14_ by Aaron S Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pallycow

Coin, Pay, Food


----------



## Bend The Light

Food / Eating / Teeth




3-1-2013 Squirrell Monkey 1 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Pallycow

sorry to break the chain, but that is an awesome photo, I really like it.  


Carry on.


----------



## Demers18

Teeth/ skeleton / bones







[/url] Forgotten Remains by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LaFoto

Bones - exoskeleton - fly (butt)


----------



## Tuffythepug

Fly / Baseball / Pitcher


----------



## KenC

pitcher/vase/flower & water


----------



## sm4him

flower & water/nature/insect




bug_0100 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

insect/honey/bear


----------



## kundalini

bear / habits / hibernation


----------



## Tuffythepug

Hibernation / Sleep / Bed


----------



## Kazzy

Bed

Pillow

Feathers


----------



## Tuffythepug

Feathers / Chicken / Egg


----------



## Redeyejedi

eggs

    round

        curves




Golfball by Aaron S Photography, on Flickr


----------



## spd

Curves/corner/drift




2231C by Speedscene Photography and Design, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Drift/Snow/Rain




29-12-2012 Seafood bar by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Rain - droplets - sunshine


----------



## sm4him

sunshine/reflections/rainbow




A Drop of Rainbow by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Rainbow - colours - butterfly




416_29-Dez-2009 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## KenC

butterfly/gaudy/drab


----------



## sm4him

drab/boring/woodpecker...
(see what I did there? )




Nov30_2012 (130)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Woodpecker / Tree / Leaf


----------



## kundalini

leaf / forest / stream













Bonus points for those that know this song.......


----------



## 480sparky

Stream

Pond

Duck


----------



## kundalini

duck / duck / goose


----------



## Tuffythepug

kundalini said:


> leaf / forest / stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points for those that know this song.......



How many bonus points if you know it and can play it ?


----------



## Bend The Light

Goose / Golden / Eye




White goose Resting by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Duck  - Duck - Goose is only 2 degrees since you used "duck" twice.   just sayin'


----------



## Buckster

Tuffythepug said:


> Duck  - Duck - Goose is only 2 degrees since you used "duck" twice.   just sayin'


I saw it as a noun, a verb, a noun.


----------



## Bend The Light

Buckster said:


> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck  - Duck - Goose is only 2 degrees since you used "duck" twice.   just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it as a noun, a verb, a noun.
Click to expand...


Yes, that last had to be a noun. The other "goose" wouldn't fit the picture.


----------



## Tuffythepug

Bend The Light said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuffythepug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck  - Duck - Goose is only 2 degrees since you used "duck" twice.   just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it as a noun, a verb, a noun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that last had to be a noun. The other "goose" wouldn't fit the picture.
Click to expand...



In that case, I'm glad the word "goose" was not considered a verb.            again..  just sayin...


----------



## kundalini

Tuffythepug said:


> How many bonus points if you know it and can play it ?


----------



## 480sparky

kundalini said:


> *duck / duck */ goose


----------



## 480sparky

Eye

Lens

Fisheye


----------



## LaFoto

Fish*eye* - fish - sea (ocean)




313_BeachOfSãoJorge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Ocean - Sea Creatures - Nautilus




29-12-2012 Nautilus Reflected by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Nautilus - Captain Nemo (under water) - Captain (on a ferryboat)




0184_CoolCapt'n von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## KenC

ferryboat/vehicles/wheels


----------



## snowbear

wheels/cars/traffic




cmw3_d40_1509.jpg by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Traffic - speeding - (German) motorways (Deutsche Autobahn)


----------



## 480sparky

Roadway

Waterway

Waterfall


----------



## smithdan

waterfall

mountain stream

trout run


----------



## 480sparky

Tuffythepug said:


> Trout run / Fishing / Fishing Boat






 C.A. CITY!


----------



## Tuffythepug

I didn't realize we were being picky about such things in this thread.  sorry if it bothered  you.  I'll remove the offending photo


----------



## 480sparky

Tuffythepug said:


> I didn't realize we were being picky about such things in this thread.  sorry if it bothered  you.  I'll remove the offending photo



Doesn't bother me.  I was just commenting on the excessive CA.


----------



## KenC

trout run/fishing boat/row boat


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Row boat/river/bridge


----------



## Kazzy

Bridge

Water 

Drip


----------



## KenC

drip/liquid/tank


----------



## Bend The Light

Tank/Soldier/Memorial




11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Memorial

Patriotism

US Flag


----------



## KenC

US flag/red, white & blue/red, white & black


----------



## 480sparky

Black 

Dark

Low-key


----------



## Buckster

Low Key
Key of C
Musical Instrument


----------



## Bend The Light

Musical Instrument / Musician / Singer




13-10-2012 - Global Citizen (Toyah Support Act) by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Singer

Music

Dancers (street)


----------



## Justman1020

Dancers

concert

preformance


----------



## Pallycow

Performance, Photographer, Camera


----------



## Bend The Light

Camera / Photographer / TinyTogger




TinyTogger 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Thayli

tinytogger/photograph/photogenic(lol)


----------



## Justman1020

Photogenic/baby/pregnant.


----------



## sm4him

pregnant/children/teddy bear




ParadeBalloons_0151 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

teddy bear / nursery / baby




cmw3_d40_jasper5wks by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto

baby-love-heart


----------



## sm4him

heart/romance/"kisses"




kissesbythefire by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Kiss-hug-goat lovin


----------



## sm4him

Evidently, nobody wants to play on "goat lovin' ", hippy! :lmao:

Okay...goat/horns/sharp things




Jan_21_2013 (291)editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Justman1020

Sharp things-pointy things-broken uv filter

i warned my friend against using these things, and against using a cheap tripod. His tripod tipped with the camera on and well....what do I know right?


----------



## jowensphoto

filter- water - river


----------



## 480sparky

River

Water

Dew


----------



## Justman1020

Dew water fountain


----------



## 480sparky

Fountain

Water (in excess)

Water (lack of)


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Lack of water/dry conditions/wildfires


----------



## LaFoto

Bush fire - desolation - abundance




063_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Justman1020

Abundance-mountain-rock


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Rock/jazz/jazz club.


----------



## 480sparky

Club

Swing

Bat


----------



## Demers18

Bat/hit/ball







[/url] BBall 1 by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FireMedic772

Ball/Party/Hangover




Slow Day


----------



## sm4him

Hangover/Alcohol/Drink umbrella




work5of10_1694 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Drink Umbrella/Beach/Seagull


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Seagull - Bird - Eagle


----------



## 480sparky

Eagle

Fly

Jet


----------



## Buckster

Jet - West Side Story - Theater


----------



## Tuffythepug

Theater / Opening night / Celebration


----------



## snowbear

celebration / holiday / fireworks




cmw3_d40_DSC_4063-72 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Fireworks

Celebration

Parade!


----------



## RobN185

Parade / Men Only / Club International


----------



## snowbear

RobN185 said:


> Parade / Men Only / Club International
> 
> View attachment 35158



Not sure this qualifies as a photo.


----------



## RobN185

Club International / Diners Club / Restaurant


----------



## Tee

Restaurant/ Dessert/ Tiramisu


----------



## LaFoto

Tiramisu - Italian - Venice




265_Venedig von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Venice/canals/Amsterdam


----------



## Buckster

Amsterdam - Dutch - Curacao


----------



## oldhippy

Buckster said:


> Amsterdam - Dutch - Curacao


Hey buck wife and I are going there april cruise. love that shot. what lens please. also Aruba ,Turk,Dominican Republic..


----------



## Buckster

oldhippy said:


> Hey buck wife and I are going there april cruise. love that shot. what lens please. also Aruba ,Turk,Dominican Republic..


Fantastic place!  I'm sure you'll enjoy it!

This was shot with a Canon 24-105mm f/4 L IS on a 5DMKII.


----------



## Demers18

Curaco - City - Countryside






[/URL] Foggy Sunrise by lee demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sm4him

Countryside/Farms/Barn




CantileverHDRMantiuk06small by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit

Barn/Farm/Field


----------



## sm4him

field/grass/insects (Yay! Always like to throw an insect picture in now and then!) 




bee_0133 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Insects / Pests / Crop


----------



## snowbear

crop / water / irrigation




Irrigation Pipe by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Irrigation / Pipe /  Tube


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Tube/London Tube/London


----------



## KenC

London/Jack the Ripper/cemetery


----------



## 480sparky

Cemetery

Ghosts & Goblins

Halloween


----------



## Tuffythepug

Halloween / Pumpkin / Jack-0-lantern


----------



## 480sparky

Tuffythepug said:


> Halloween / Pumpkin / Jack-0-lantern


----------



## 480sparky

Jack-o-Lantern

Scary things

Clown


----------



## KenC

clown/circus/square


----------



## FireMedic772

Square/Level/Smoke Layer


----------



## KenC

smoke layer/layer cake/croissant


----------



## 480sparky

Croissant

Bakery

Bread


----------



## Buckster

Bread

Money

Buck


----------



## 480sparky

Buck

Horn

Truck


----------



## LaFoto

Truck - load - carrying




424_NebenStraßeNachKonya von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep

Carrying

Carrying Place (local portage route)

Canoe


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Canoe/river/bridge


----------



## 480sparky

Bridge

Railroad

Reconfigured into bike trail






(Bike trail bridge at night)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Reconfigured/Redone/Recoupe





My dads second 34 Ford Coupe (was the first car he owned).


----------



## Wadi1100D

Recoup/Expense(?)/Expensive Building (Burj Khalifa)




I Hope this is right..... please ignore the copyright message at the bottom as this image is on my flickr.


----------



## Wadi1100D

I don't want to see this thread die so....

Building Architecture Light


----------



## Buckster

Light

Fire

Sparks


----------



## Bend The Light

sparks - electricians - lights




Ruby in the sensory pod at YWP by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

lights/exposed/torn to bits


----------



## 480sparky

Bits / computer / chip


----------



## PixelRabbit

chip>ice>frost


----------



## ATVrider43

Frost/Snow/Car

View attachment 36721


----------



## Bend The Light

Car - Carpet - Pet




Ben by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

frost / snow / car ?   sorry I don't get it.  how do you get from snow to car ?


----------



## ATVrider43

Tuffythepug said:


> frost / snow / car ?   sorry I don't get it.  how do you get from snow to car ?



lol lots of things...no imagination?  snow (outside) driving (oustide) car (outside), snow on car, etc...


----------



## Wadi1100D

Pet Beach Sunset


----------



## LaFoto

Sunset - last light - darkness




0420_Lisbon_TramLine28FinalPoint von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Darkness

Night

Moon


----------



## oldhippy

SKY WATER SHIP


----------



## ATVrider43

Whoops I accidentally deleted mine.. This goes before oldhippy's :/

Moon/Sun/Sky


----------



## Bend The Light

Ship - Water - Fish




14-1-2013 Red tail by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Fish - Scale - Model


----------



## ATVrider43

Nice red tail shark!

Model/Scale/Fishy


----------



## BlackSheep

Fish/Dinner/predator


----------



## 480sparky

Predator

Food chain

Top of said food chain


----------



## BlackSheep

haha!
Top of food chain/evolution/person acting like an ape:


----------



## ATVrider43

hmm.... Person acting like an ape/People competing/Olympics  (does this work, kind of hard to do with a sentence lol)


----------



## 480sparky

Olympics

Sports

Athelete


----------



## KenC

athlete/equipment/cup


----------



## Tuffythepug

Cup, saucer, plate


----------



## oldhippy

food porn at this time night.   not fair


----------



## LaFoto

Plate - food - drink




530_Dinner von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Drink/Water/Beach



White Beach by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Beach - vacation - work


----------



## sm4him

Work/Commute/Public Transit


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Public transit/public services/public phone


----------



## 480sparky

Public Phone

Public Utility

Electric Pole


----------



## Buckster

Electric Pole

Power Grid

Fly on a Grid


----------



## Tuffythepug

fly on a grid / fly ball / baseball


----------



## LaFoto

Baseball - sports - swimming




1050 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## 480sparky

Swimming

Water

Fish


----------



## kundalini

Fish / Fishy / Fished


----------



## Tuffythepug

Fished / Fishing  / Fish Bait


----------



## kundalini

*SIDEBAR......






*


----------



## ATVrider43

Fish Bait/Bait/Croc


----------



## Tuffythepug

Croc / Reptile / Lizard


----------



## LaFoto

Lizard - Lizzy - Queen Elizabeth II




0599_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## 651stp

LaFoto said:


> Lizard - Lizzy - Queen Elizabeth II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0599_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr



lol


----------



## irfan.in.tx

QE II/British royalty/Ceremonial guard.


----------



## KenC

ceremonial guard/guarding the line/foul lines


----------



## irfan.in.tx

Foul/fowl/turkey


----------



## LaFoto

turkey - Turkey (country) - (Turkish) ice cream (maker)




495_AltAntalya von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## ATVrider43

Ice cream/Ice/Water


----------



## sm4him

Water/beverage/bottle




work6of10_1704 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## FireMedic772

Bottle/Outpouring/Flood


----------



## KenC

flood/water/rust


----------



## FireMedic772

I think this works well enough. Let me know

Rust/Product/Industry


----------



## 480sparky

Industry

Working

Relaxing


----------



## LaFoto

Relaxing - recess - (back to) class


----------



## BlackSheep

Class/school/bus


----------



## LaFoto

Bus - bus stop - airport




240_SFoAirport_JumboArriving von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## FireMedic772

Airport / To/From / Bridge


----------



## KenC

bridge/road/sidewalk


----------



## snowbear

sidewalk - pedestrians - crosswalk




Crosswalk by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## FireMedic772

Crosswalk / Cities / Traffic


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Traffic/Vehicles/Aircraft

Harriers by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Aircraft - fast transportation - (slow) snail




024_StrollAroundHouse von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Slow (snail)/Fast/Motocross


Joey Rossi by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light

Motocross/cross/annoyed




4-7-2012 Ruby Annoyed by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan

Annoyed, Ignored, Bored


----------



## KenC

bored/depressed/strung out


----------



## irfan.in.tx

strung out/strings/strumming


----------



## Bend The Light

strumming/picking/nose




By a Nose by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Nose/Good Smells/Flowers




Blossoms and Light by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## KenC

flowers/water/fountain


----------



## Bend The Light

fountain/youth/young




19-3-2013 Annie at home 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

young / child / toy


----------



## BlackSheep

Toy/play/win!


----------



## briar_rose

Win/sports/baseball


----------



## KenC

baseball/cleats/shoes


----------



## 480sparky

Shoes  
Not wearing any 
Running anyway.


----------



## sm4him

It was so much fun to play "Visual Echo" again, that I thought it might be fun to resurrect THIS one, too. 
If you need a refresher on what to do, see the OP back on page 1.

Running/
Standing/
Surfing, Upside Down



Flowrider_0411editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------

